# RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung



## Rolli_Jonson (5. März 2019)

*RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich stehe zurzeit vor der Überlegung meine 2080 Ti mit einer anderen Kühlung auzustatten da ich eine Karte gekauft habe dessen Kühlung einfach nicht für diesen Chip ausreicht. Ich stehe jetzt vor der Überlegung ob  ich einen Morpheus mit 2 Arctic P12 Lüftern draufmontiere oder vielleicht einen Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV nutze. Hat jemand von euch damit erfahrungen und das schon getan bei der 2080 Ti? Hat es wirklich gut was gebracht ? Oder sind die Kühler dafür vielleicht garnicht richtig geeignet ? 

Ich habe mir auch überlegt ob ich nicht mal wieder ein Projekt wage und mir ne Custom Loop zusammenstelle, aber ich benötige ja eigentlich nur einen GPU Kühler. 

Freue mich auf Reaktionen.
Rolli


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (5. März 2019)

*AW: RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung*

Hm  ein Hot Zeichen hab ich schonmal und keiner hat reagiert ? Das ist ja eher untypisch für hier. Muss ich wohl selbst testen dann


----------



## Darkspell64 (7. März 2019)

*AW: RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung*

Hallo Rolli,

ich wollte noch was dazu schreiben, aber irgendwie ist das dann wohl in der Hektik untergegangen 

Erstmal wäre es interessant, welche 2080ti du hast. Also ob Founders oder Custom Modell.
Hast du dich schon an etwas undervolting versucht, um die Temperatur und Lautstärke in den Griff zu bekommen? Gerade bei Pascal war hier immer viel zu holen.
Es kommt auch darauf an was du erreichen willst, geht es dir um das letzte bisschen Leistung oder eher um Temperatur bzw. Lautstärke?

Ein Umbau auf einen Morpheus könnte schon etwas bringen, in einer der letzten PCGH war ein ähnliches Projekt mit einer VEGA64 beschrieben. das Ergebnis war mit entsprechenden 120mm Lüftern ziemlich gut, aber meiner Meinung nach war die Optik eher... fragwürdig 
Der Test wurde damals mit Noctua und ich glaube Arctic  Fans durchgeführt, die Lüfter könnten somit ganz gut dazu passen.
Beim Umbau musst du auf jeden Fall auf eine ausreichende Kühlung der SPannungswandler und Speichermodule achten, gerade letztere scheinen bei Turing ja etwas zu schwächeln.

Das NonPlusUltra wäre natürlich ein Umbau auf Wasserkühlung, sowohl Leistung als auch Optik sind hier meist richtig gut. Bei richtiger Auslegung der Sache kannst du eine bis auf Anschalg übertaktete 2080ti nahezu lautlos betrieben.
Nachteil hier ist, neben einem hohen Planungs- und Umbauaufwand, dass es zum einen sehr teuer werden kann (ab 500€ für GPU-Block/Pumpe/Radi, Betrag nach oben hin offen ) und dass du ggf. die Garantie auf die Karte verlierst. Hier kommt es auf den Hersteller drauf an, manche erlauben einen Umbau (EVGA), manche dulden es solange dadurch keine Schäden entstehen (so weit ich weiß MSI, evtl. auch andere).


----------



## Pete1911 (27. März 2019)

*AW: RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung*

Hallo, ich habe den Arctic Accelero IV auf eine Evga 2080 Ti montiert. Platine war das Referenzdesign. Rgb dadurch verloren aber die Temperaturen sind von 83 Grad auf maximal 65 runtergegangen. Netter Nebeneffekt war das die Turbinenartigen Geräusche des evga Lüfters mit fast 3800u/min bei Vollast natürlich sanften 2000 Umdrehungen gewichen sind.
Für Fragen stände ich zur Verfügung.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. April 2019)

*AW: RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung*

Auf jeden Fall den Morpheus nehmen. Der Arctic hat meiner Meinung nach eine frickelige Installation. Bei mir wird eine 2080Ti und 2 eloops betrieben und erreicht max 65°C. Leiser als jede andere Luftlösung die ich kenne und sieht dazu im schwarz auch noch stylisch aus.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (7. April 2019)

*AW: RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung*

Ich habe mich jetzt für eine andere Lösung entschieden. Werde eine 240er Aio zusammen mit dem Kraken G12 benutzen.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall den Morpheus nehmen. Der Arctic hat meiner Meinung nach eine frickelige Installation. Bei mir wird eine 2080Ti und 2 eloops betrieben und erreicht max 65°C. Leiser als jede andere Luftlösung die ich kenne und sieht dazu im schwarz auch noch stylisch aus.



??? Der Morpheus passt auf die 2080Ti?


----------



## Crackpipeboy (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung*

Keiner ne ANtwort für mich? Die Betroffenen antworten leider nicht auf PN...


----------



## Arcansas (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung*

Ich teste es die woche mal, baue eine Asus RTX 2080 Ti Turbo um. Die hat das Referenzdesign. Werde im Anschluss berichten.

Also, der Umbau verlief relativ reibungslos. Beim Einbau haben sich zwei Kühlrippchen von den Spannungswandlern gelöst, aber unter dem Kühler ist soviel Platz, dass ich ohne den Kühler zu demontieren diese wieder raufsetzen konnte. Habe heute ohne übertakten, Powerlimit aber auf 120% etwa 69 Grad als höchsten Wert erhalten. Vor dem Umbau war die Karte auf 89 Grad kleben geblieben. Der Chip ist, obwohl es eine "billige" 2080 Ti ist von der Güte A und sollte sich gut übertakten lassen. Das mach ich aber mal wenn ich dafür Zeit habe. 

Also fakt ist der Morpheus 2 passt auf das Referenzboard der 2080 Ti.


----------



## nibi030 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung*



Pete1911 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe den Arctic Accelero IV auf eine Evga 2080 Ti montiert. Platine war das Referenzdesign. Rgb dadurch verloren aber die Temperaturen sind von 83 Grad auf maximal 65 runtergegangen. Netter Nebeneffekt war das die Turbinenartigen Geräusche des evga Lüfters mit fast 3800u/min bei Vollast natürlich sanften 2000 Umdrehungen gewichen sind.
> Für Fragen stände ich zur Verfügung.



Danke für deine Erkenntnisse! Ich hab noch ne Frage, hast du den normalen oder  Rev. 2 verbaut?

Du hast den ja schon ne weile drauf, kannst du was zu den temps und der Lautstärke sagen? Wie hast du die Lüfter angeschlossen...Oder besser wo.


----------



## Pilochun (22. Oktober 2020)

Hab mal den alten Thread rausgeholt. Habe meine Asus Dual 2080Ti mit einen Raijintek Morpheus 8057 und Noctua NF-A12x25 umgebaut. Zusätzlich voch viele Kupfer Passivkühler verbaut.

Hier noch ein Bild vom Konzept, als die Kühler noch lose waren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperaturen der GPU sind unter Volllast 20C° runter gegangen, der Speicher macht mir mehr Sorgen. 

Dann der kleine Schock, CPUZ zeigt nur PCIe x4 an. Ich hab alles probiert, Grafikkarte raus wieder rein. Kabel für die Stromversorgung an und ab.
Das Problem war dann, das durch die zusätzlichen Kupferkühler und das fehlen der Backplate sich die Karte zu stark verbogen hatte. Hab dann die Karte zwischen Gehäusenboden und Lüfter abgestützt und siehe da PCIe x16.

Warten wir mal auf den Sommer.


----------



## Noel1987 (30. Oktober 2020)

Warum überhaupt so warm ?
Meine rtx 2080ti Strix läuft bei max 64 grad unter Volllast
Lüfterkurve Standard


----------



## Pilochun (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke der Unterschied zwischen Strix und Dual Serie ist, die eine hat Heatpipes verbaut, die andere nicht. Das macht n Menge aus.


----------



## Noel1987 (30. Oktober 2020)

OK das kann gut sein


----------

